
The future of fake news: don't believe everything you read, see or hear - lemming
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/jul/26/fake-news-obama-video-trump-face2face-doctored-content
======
smpetrey
The future of fake news aside... this will become an awesome tool in the film
industry.

On set Directors and DP alike will no longer have to do worry about talent
doing multiple takes if manipulation like this can happen in post.

